# Uce Louisville Roll-Out



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

:0 Well here we go. It's 9:50pm getting ready to leave out for a long ride to Tampa. Everyone please pray for me. i have to be in the truck with James way to long. :biggrin: i will post pix along the trip for everyone.   (Niki)




























The guys hard at work!


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HAVE A SAFE TRIP SEE YA' HERE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*VOO DOO WILL PUT A SPELL ON EVERYONE......*


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks good guys, have a safe trip.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Be safe guys... looks like you have quite an evening ahead of you. How far is the drive? Stay awake. Can't wait to see pics from Tampa! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Nice...who's making the trip?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

im praying for james :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i love that lincoln


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Be careful guys... and kick some ass down there....


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

be safe and good luck guys..and take loooooooots of pics


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :werd:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

drive safe :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

Have a safe one guys!! GOOD LUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

you guys have a very safe trip.UCE nc chapter will be there & wish us a very safe trip, i will pray for everyone. :angel:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll be rollin out from South Carolina about 2:30pm Tommorow, Maybe I'll see you guys along the way. If not I'll see you there. Have a safe trip.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Be safe, wish I could have made it.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone! But it is now 11:50pm and we have only been on the road for about 15 minutes now. :uh: But we are now on the way. :biggrin: Mapquest says 12 hours. So it will probably be about 14 hours for us.  Being safe and taken it easy. Can't wait to get to Tampa. We have one girlfriend that has never seen the ocean before. So it will be party time at the beach Friday night in Clearwater :biggrin: 
Oh and thanks for my prayers, having to be in the same truck with James for so long


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 29 2007, 09:56 PM~7581202
> *Thanks everyone! But it is now 11:50pm and we have only been on the road for about 15 minutes now. :uh: But we are now on the way.  :biggrin: Mapquest says 12 hours. So it will probably be about 14 hours for us.  Being safe and taken it easy. Can't wait to get to Tampa. We have one girlfriend that has never seen the ocean before. So it will be party time at the beach Friday night in Clearwater :biggrin:
> Oh and thanks for my prayers, having to be in the same truck with James for so long
> 
> ...


Driving straight thru tonite?


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

whos Caddy is that? The Blue one w/ the patterns.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Mar 30 2007, 12:16 AM~7581333
> *whos Caddy is that?  The Blue one w/ the patterns.
> *


Big Sean Louisville Uce :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 29 2007, 10:56 PM~7581202
> *Thanks everyone! But it is now 11:50pm and we have only been on the road for about 15 minutes now. :uh: But we are now on the way.  :biggrin: Mapquest says 12 hours. So it will probably be about 14 hours for us.  Being safe and taken it easy. Can't wait to get to Tampa. We have one girlfriend that has never seen the ocean before. So it will be party time at the beach Friday night in Clearwater :biggrin:
> Oh and thanks for my prayers, having to be in the same truck with James for so long
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:

Dave looks like he has been doing the spray on tan, lol. Doesnt he look orange?


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes we are driving straight through. i will start driving in Atlanta. Wish me luck first time pulling a car and trailer.  Here are some random pix that i just took at out first stop.  










The rest will be up in a few. My service sucks right now. Sorry


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

here's a few more.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . . . . wish you all the best out there, we doing San Diego this year or what??


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Well we are at a total stand still right now on the x-way. :uh: Already and not even out of Kentucky yet. We have been sitting for a bit now. This shit sucks. i guess this will be a much longer trip than what we thought.


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

gotta love interstate stand stills  

let us know how the beach is we're going in a few weeks


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

good luck with the trip and take lots of pics :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Well it's 4:09am we are about 5o miles from Chatanooga(spell check me) Not to much longer and it will be my turn to drive. Ready to get to the beach!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 08:10 AM~7582632
> *Well it's 4:09am we are about 5o miles from Chatanooga(spell check me) Not to much longer and it will be my turn to drive. Ready to get to the beach!
> *


Good luck bro the lincoln will do good i'm sure.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

It's Niki again :biggrin: I'm bored, we are getting ready to go through ATL now.  As the sun comes up and it gets light out I will take some more pix of the trip and post them up. Till then I guess I have to do homework. :uh: :angry:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 04:35 AM~7582790
> *It's Niki again :biggrin:  I'm bored, we are getting ready to go through ATL now.   As the sun comes up and it gets light out I will take some more pix of the trip and post them up. Till then I guess I have to do homework. :uh:  :angry:
> *


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

good luck on the rest of your trip


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hope everything goes well the rest of the trip...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

hope for a safe trip, there and back.

take lotsa pics for us unfortunate


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Have a safe one there an back.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Well we are about 30 min past ATL now. Just stopped to eat and getting back on the road. james is turning the driving over to me now. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 09:29 AM~7583085
> *Well we are about 30 min past ATL now. Just stopped to eat and getting back on the road. james is turning the driving over to me now.  :thumbsup:
> *


good luck to james :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Its hot outside!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

how you guys doing on the road?????? those that are driving, STAY AWAKE, those that are sleeping......well...you won't read this til later hehehehehe....and those on the laptops.....post more pics.....


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 29 2007, 11:59 PM~7581672
> *here's a few more.
> 
> 
> ...


CRAZY... you're posting FROM the road!? I could see if it was just text but you're uploading/sending pics and everything! You have the computer hooked up to the phones or just waiting for hotspots? That's some tech right there... nice! I've been checking this thread all morning.... love to see the updates! :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Howard........that's a sick cadi....I love the blue and green one


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 30 2007, 09:47 AM~7583730
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

GOOD LUCK UCE


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I think this is the first time I seen James car on a trailer!. Looks weird there. lol

Have fun down there fuckers! Bring me back a few cuban chicks. :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

well i drove till 9 am and took a nap....or tried too.women drivers scare me :biggrin: 

ok we are in florida ...like 160 miles from tampa

howard i have a sprint wireless card .....they are all hot spots :biggrin: 

niki will upload more pix later ,she is trying to master the art of driving...............a truck pulling a trailer :banghead: hno: :tongue: 

jro i will be looking for one for you ....i promise to test her ,to make sure she is the right girl for u. :biggrin: 

we have quite a few pics ...and yes my car looks funny on a trailer.only been on one a couple of times. :0 :biggrin: 

well see everyone soon.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

GOOD LUCK......DRIVE SAFE...

NICE PIC'S ...

GOOD TOPIC.....GUY'S


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Good luck guyz, be safe!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 01:59 PM~7584806
> *well i drove till 9 am and took a nap....or tried too.women drivers scare me :biggrin:
> 
> ok we are in florida ...like 160 miles from tampa
> ...


dont forget the flatbed


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Hello everyone it's Niki! :biggrin: I'm back to post up pix. I like this it's cool to have everyone following us on our trip.  Here are some pix


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

JAMES I SEE A BOOGER IN YOUR NOSE, WAHAHAHA J/k :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

More pix, these are just random pix taken. :biggrin: 

Oh yeah we are now 107 miles from Tampa. after 15 hours of travel


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 02:58 PM~7585228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin trailer queen.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 30 2007, 03:00 PM~7585241
> *JAMES I SEE A BOOGER IN YOUR NOSE, WAHAHAHA J/k :biggrin:
> *


He said he keeps it there in case he gets hungry along the way. :barf: :barf:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

More pix :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good guys and drive safe....

best of luck on the drive and hope all goes well


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Well we are in last stretch now. finally, party time has started already for a few of us not driving. :biggrin: When we get in I will get some more pix and head to the beach and get some pix then also. Wish everyone cold have joined us, this weekend is going to be GREAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 10:59 AM~7584806
> *
> jro i will be looking for one for you ....i promise to test her ,to make sure she is the right girl for u. :biggrin:
> 
> *


Mmmmmm Jro get's himself some sloppy seconds.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 30 2007, 03:42 PM~7585555
> *Mmmmmm Jro get's himself some sloppy seconds.
> *


Nah....if the girl is hot Ill just go for her mother. :cheesy:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 30 2007, 03:59 PM~7585726
> *Nah....if the girl is hot Ill just go for her mother.  :cheesy:
> *


Alright now enough of that shit.  
i'm bored this last bit is taken forever. 33 more miles. :biggrin: james is driving and I'm just tryin to find stuff to take pix of now.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 01:02 PM~7585752
> *Alright now enough of that shit.
> i'm bored this last bit is taken forever. 33 more miles.  :biggrin: james is driving and I'm just tryin to find stuff to take pix of now.
> *


sounds like its a fun cruise....


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 30 2007, 04:10 PM~7585819
> *sounds like its a fun cruise....
> *


Yeah it hasn't been to bad. Having a few truck loads of us it is more fun. :biggrin: Wow it is hot as a MF down here.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Holy shit! There is a line at the gas station to pay $2.79/gal thats crazy compared to Louisviile :0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

glad yall made it down ok .... get some pics of voodoo lounge on the beach...


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Here are some pix. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 03:39 PM~7586028
> *Here are some pix.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OK... YEAH!! So, I'm LOVING the play by play. It's like a mini-buildup thread, but for road trips! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 03:16 PM~7585869
> *Holy shit! There is a line at the gas station to pay $2.79/gal thats crazy compared to Louisviile :0
> *


You should've stopped at the gas station in the background for $2.39. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 04:39 PM~7586028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big Sean is gonna get a bad burn with that bald head..... :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 30 2007, 04:50 PM~7586090
> *You should've stopped at the gas station in the background for $2.39. :biggrin:
> *


we did that was earlier.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 30 2007, 04:49 PM~7586085
> *OK... YEAH!!  So, I'm LOVING the play by play.  It's like a mini-buildup thread, but for road trips! :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


Well Thank You! I thought it would be fun to do, and keep me busy on the trip. make some time go by faster. :biggrin:  (Niki0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 01:16 PM~7585869
> *Holy shit! There is a line at the gas station to pay $2.79/gal thats crazy compared to Louisviile :0
> *


Gas is now 2.75 a gal now here :angry:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's a few pix, we are stuck in rush hour now. We are never going to get to the hotel.  











this is only after hardly no sleep in 2 days and being on the road for now 16 hours or so.


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

looking good uce be safe have fun And show for the Family with pride


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

u dont look very cranky after that long trip


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

looked like a fun trip, glad ya'll made it


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 05:17 PM~7586241
> *this is only after hardly no sleep in 2 days and being on the road for now 16 hours or so.
> 
> 
> ...


You look hot in that pic. :cheesy: lol


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

More updates,this is a great idea for trip threads.Can't wait to see them cars on sunday!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

nice pics people.....good way of letting everyone know what a road trip is like


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

Awesome thread! Glad all is going well. Be safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up nikki and james hey have a fun trip down there and kick ass :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 29 2007, 11:47 PM~7581561
> * Yes we are driving straight through. i will start driving in Atlanta. Wish me luck first time pulling a car and trailer.  Here are some random pix that i just took at out first stop.
> 
> 
> ...


what ever you do ,do not look at the car on the trailer through you mirrors it will cause you to swerve.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 05:35 AM~7582790
> *It's Niki again :biggrin:  I'm bored, we are getting ready to go through ATL now.   As the sun comes up and it gets light out I will take some more pix of the trip and post them up. Till then I guess I have to do homework. :uh:  :angry:
> *


becarefull,theres alot of cops in GA


----------



## BACK2DAGAME (Feb 12, 2005)

Looking good USOs, good luck at the show wish I could be there with you guys but I only have 2 months left so I will be back soon homies.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Are you there yet? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn Sean got skinny! Hook me up with that Diet plan :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

ya'll need some of the body shop sticky wrap to protect the fronts on those cars... 










shit works wonders....


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

NICE!!! GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!! post lots o pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 30 2007, 08:45 PM~7587265
> *ya'll need some of the body shop sticky wrap to protect the fronts on those cars...
> 
> 
> ...


definitely


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Mar 30 2007, 05:51 PM~7587306
> *NICE!!!  GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!! post lots o pics!! :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

NICE PICS ,GOOD THREAD ,DO YOUR THING USO'S NOW YOU MADE IT ITS PARTY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey it's Niki, we are here at the hotel. I have many pix to post, but won't do so for about an hour or so. We all just got back from Sonnys eatting. Now we are just hanging out in the lot with everyone. Will post updated pix in a bit. thanks for following the trip


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

USO YOU KNOW!!! :biggrin: LOOKING SHARP, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 30 2007, 08:53 PM~7587622
> *Hey it's Niki, we are here at the hotel. I have many pix to post, but won't do so for about an hour or so. We all just got back from Sonnys eatting. Now we are just hanging out in the lot with everyone. Will post updated pix in a bit. thanks for following the trip
> *


Can't wait to see them... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Okay sorry . but i got into a few things. We are all sitting out here in the lot still. We have more and more showing up. Here are some pix of everyone actting silly.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

a few more


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

I will also post up pix of roll out for the show in about 6 hours. And pix of the day set-up along withh what-ever.  Later,Niki


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

NICE PICS LUCKY :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like fun


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn, wishing I could have made it.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Well we are now in line at the fairgrounds. Now we get to play the waiting game. Will post pix through out the day for everyone. Later Niki


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Looks like a great trip. Its always better when a bunch roll out together.... Tell everyone I said hey....


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 31 2007, 12:34 AM~7588938
> *I will also post up pix of roll out for the show in about 6 hours. And pix of the day set-up along withh what-ever.  Later,Niki
> *


DAMN!! :0 :0 I was all excited to get to the computer when I woke up... I can't even explain how much I love this thread (the idea of it). :yes: LOL

I think I seen Wil in there... what up Wil. Hope you all have a fun time and get to relax too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

good pics


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 
nice pics UCE feels like i'm there bro thanks keep 'em coming


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

good to see you made it safe hope every thing goes good the rest of the show .


and a few more ?'s for you how did the avalanche pull i just got one did you have to do any thing to it at all ?


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

We are getting ready to pull in the show. i will post pix in a few for everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi all it's Niki. Here are some pix for ya. Will have more as the day goes on. Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thank You 

I hope you all have fun and a safe trip back. I love palm trees.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 31 2007, 01:18 PM~7590387
> *nice pics
> *


Thank you. More pix will be up later. Everyone enjoy


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 31 2007, 01:16 PM~7590376
> *Thank You
> 
> I hope you all have fun and a safe trip back.  I love palm trees.
> *


Your welcome tim. Do i need to bring you back some paln leaves? I'm sure me and James can get ahold of some just for you.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Mar 31 2007, 10:12 AM~7590346
> *more
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics! thanx!


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

looks packed, nice pics


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

On the plaque pic above ^^,,whats the little electronic box under the plaque for?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 31 2007, 11:17 AM~7590680
> *On the plaque pic above ^^,,whats the little electronic box under the plaque for?
> *



:dunno: :ugh: :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 31 2007, 11:17 AM~7590680
> *On the plaque pic above ^^,,whats the little electronic box under the plaque for?
> *


looks like a piece of car audio equipment,like from mb quart...

great pics niki,looks like yall had a blast and hope yall get some rest before that long trip home...

and you actually look good in that mirror pic...(major compliment)


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

GREAT coverage... quite a story you can tell with pics!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

good thread..and nice pics  
good luck to everybody and stay safe on the trip back


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 31 2007, 02:17 PM~7590680
> *On the plaque pic above ^^,,whats the little electronic box under the plaque for?
> *


ITS A BOMB!!!!! FUCKING TERRORIST!!!!























J/K :biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 31 2007, 11:52 AM~7591014
> *ITS A BOMB!!!!! FUCKING TERRORIST!!!!
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 31 2007, 01:52 PM~7591014
> *ITS A BOMB!!!!! FUCKING TERRORIST!!!!
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 31 2007, 01:52 PM~7591014
> *ITS A BOMB!!!!! FUCKING TERRORIST!!!!
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


damn i know LRM fucking sucks but do not blow them up lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

very nice topic niki......we need more pics... :0


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

thanks for the pics just makein me sad that i didnt go but atleast i can see the pics thanks agin and be safe on the way hm


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, you guys are doing it! represent the KY. I was susposed to go there but money wasnt right for me. have fun UCE and have a safe trip back. 

show them what KY is about!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

good to see that everything worked out


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 31 2007, 03:12 AM~7589287
> *Damn, wishing I could have made it.
> *


Hey Curtis Its Aleasha And Niki. We are drunk in the hotel lobby and missin you all. Check out all the pics! (after Niki sobers up enuf to post more). Got lots of stories to tell. You and Rebecca gotta go on the next trip. Love Ya UCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi all it's Niki . Dominos is um um GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry you all could not be here. The dominos guy couldn;t believe we were wearing shoes aint that some shit!!!! Just because we are from KY. Who needs shoes when you have the best of the Mid-west lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 1 2007, 12:47 AM~7593522
> *Hey Curtis Its Aleasha And Niki.  We are drunk in the hotel lobby and missin you all.  Check out all the pics! (after Niki sobers up enuf to post more).  Got lots of stories to tell.  You and Rebecca gotta go on the next trip.  Love Ya UCE!!!!!!!!
> *


You dont know how much I wish I was there, after the wedding when Im not saving money, Im going!

Denver here I come!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

hey it's Niki. you don't know how much we wish you were here Curtis. and you have know idea how hard it is for me to type this right now either. :biggrin: WOW is all i have to say. but i'm going to bed for a few hours now so i can wake up feeling like shit. tell your girl i said hello. wish u 2 were here.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 1 2007, 03:57 AM~7594099
> *hey it's Niki. you don't know how much we wish you were here Curtis. and you have know idea how hard it is for me to type this right now either. :biggrin: WOW is all i have to say. but i'm going to bed for a few hours now so i can wake up feeling like shit. tell your girl i said hello. wish u 2 were here.
> *


good luck to all :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

all this bull you are posting.... WHERE ARE THE PICS????...... LOL.....good luck today....


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 1 2007, 02:57 AM~7594099
> *hey it's Niki. you don't know how much we wish you were here Curtis. and you have know idea how hard it is for me to type this right now either. :biggrin: WOW is all i have to say. but i'm going to bed for a few hours now so i can wake up feeling like shit. tell your girl i said hello. wish u 2 were here.
> *


Can't wait to see some pics and results from today's show... good luck everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 1 2007, 09:15 AM~7594910
> *Can't wait to see some pics and results from today's show... good luck everyone! :thumbsup:
> *


good luck


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck you guys,just be safe out there.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

hey everyone it's Niki. sorry but we just got back to the hotel from the show. We are all very tired. We will be heading home at 7am. so just let me get some sleep and as soon as we get on the road i will post all the pix I have. I have 100 or more that will be posted, so just check back tomorrow after 8am and they will start popping up. Thanks, and oh yeah the show was great. James took 3rd, mike took 1st, Sean took 1st, and all other UCE cars placed in their classes. We also took a few Best Of. :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 1 2007, 08:01 PM~7597672
> *hey everyone it's Niki. sorry but we just got back to the hotel from the show. We are all very tired. We will be heading home at 7am. so just let me get some sleep and as soon as we get on the road i will post all the pix I have. I have 100 or more that will be posted, so just check back tomorrow after 8am and they will start popping up. Thanks, and oh yeah the show was great. James took 3rd, mike took 1st, Sean took 1st, and all other UCE cars placed in their classes. We also took a few Best Of.  :biggrin:
> *


drive home safe and CONGRATS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratz to all you guys and hope you have as good of a trip back as you did going down their.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 1 2007, 07:01 PM~7597672
> *hey everyone it's Niki. sorry but we just got back to the hotel from the show. We are all very tired. We will be heading home at 7am. so just let me get some sleep and as soon as we get on the road i will post all the pix I have. I have 100 or more that will be posted, so just check back tomorrow after 8am and they will start popping up. Thanks, and oh yeah the show was great. James took 3rd, mike took 1st, Sean took 1st, and all other UCE cars placed in their classes. We also took a few Best Of.  :biggrin:
> *


congrats yall,

and REALLY HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME,


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

how is the beach...white sand and clear water ?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Cool topic, congrats to the winners, drive safe.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Congrats to my UCE buds...... You all deserve it.... But if James only got 3rd those other 2 cars must have been incredible..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats on all the wins be safe on the trip home


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

congrats, gald to hear, drive back safe


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hell yea! 1st place! congrats from the big lux!

cant wait to see the trophies and pics. 
I wish yall a safe and fun trip home!


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

congrats to the wins and be safe on the way home


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

congrats!!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

congrats on the wins :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

hello it's Niki. We are on our way home now :uh: I'm getting ready to start posting pix. I have to go through and edit all them first though so give me a few. I will post pix the whole way home. So follow us along


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 2 2007, 08:30 AM~7600290
> *hello it's Niki. We are on  our way home now :uh: I'm getting ready to start posting pix. I have to go through and edit all them first though so give me a few. I will post pix the whole way home. So follow us along
> *



Did you get my palm leaves. :biggrin: How about a coconut at least. Congrats on the wins to all the Louisville UCE!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

what happen to the beach pics?


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Had a blast kicking it with ya'll,have a safe drive home.See you at The Southern Showdown.  


PS. :angry: Outback sucks!! :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Have a safe trip and watch out for the weather. There are supposed to be some really bad storms out today....


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Okay sorry guys. It's niki I fell asleep as soon as we started driving. :biggrin: But here are pix I have lots, so they will be posted for the next 15 min. or so. enjoy


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

next


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

damn, went by lincoln land, getting the fender for my continental there, $150 shipping :angry:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

sorry i went into roam on my computer service. now i can't get any pix to upload. i will kep tryin. sorry  :angry:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 2 2007, 02:30 PM~7602145
> *sorry i went into roam on my computer service. now i can't get any pix to upload. i will kep tryin. sorry   :angry:
> *


Don't need your life story! :uh: ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good yall...


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 2 2007, 02:30 PM~7602145
> *sorry i went into roam on my computer service. now i can't get any pix to upload. i will kep tryin. sorry   :angry:
> *


computer illiterate people .... :uh: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Apr 2 2007, 02:33 PM~7602166
> *Don't need your life story! :uh: ..................... :biggrin:
> *


Wil I'm going to kick your ass at Southern Showdown. Keep fuckin with me.  j/k i'm glad we finally met. you were alot of fun to hang out with. Oh by the way it's Niki, (duh) :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

ok i'm tryin again.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more......


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more.........


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more.........


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

just so everyone knows. the reason there are so many pix getting ready to be posted of james car and ricky from Miami regal is after tear down at the show they had their cars parked outside and I'm just tryin to get some pratice in, and just playin around with my new camera. :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

next.........


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more........


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

NICE... :yes: :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see more. :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more............


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more...............


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Paul for the warning on the weather!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

okay these are just bull-shit pix on the ride home so far.....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looks liek you had fun down there nikki and james have a safe trip back


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

more.................

James just had to catch me sleeping. It's only fair to post mine since I posted his.

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 2 2007, 02:00 PM~7602930
> *more.................
> 
> James just had to catch me sleeping. It's only fair to post mine since I posted his.
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

And yes Tim we got your Palm leaves....


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Just cause it was next to us and I took a pic....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Dave, what are you doing home already? I didnt see you in the group shot either.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

pics look good.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 2 2007, 04:06 PM~7602983
> *And yes Tim we got your Palm leaves....
> 
> 
> ...



You all rock. :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

to all the UCE members that went to the show thanks for all the love that u guys show me,kentucy,miami,orlando&northcarolina ONE LOVE.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ok we know what place you guys came in but what else did you guys win?


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Had a fun time :biggrin: Outback suks :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey it's Niki. I just got to switch w/ James on driving. He had me driving through Chattanooga Hills.. :0 :0 NEVER AGAIN , I did not like that at all. But we just crossed over into Kentucky. So not much longer we will be home. I have about 20 more pix to post of the ride home. But will post them tomorrow. Hope everyone enjoyed the pix. thanks for all the support along this trip. Will post final pix tomorrow.  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

good looking out Nikki.....pics were cool.....and the entire trip on here was great


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Very nice pics, thanks.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 2 2007, 09:54 PM~7605326
> *Very nice pics, thanks.
> *


Thank you Curtis. We missed having you with us this weekend. James said whats up


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Apr 2 2007, 06:45 PM~7604100
> *ok we know what place you guys came in but what else did you guys win?
> *


Big Sean won Best Paint & Best Flake with Voodoo Lounge
Miami won a few best of class with the mini truck


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Wow.This is like 10 minutes up the road from my parent's house


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Super wet paint !! I couldn't stop taking pics of your cars, the pics on the coputer don't do justice for the car yoy guyz brought down. Thanx for the motivation.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice pics yall...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 2 2007, 01:00 PM~7602930
> *more.................
> 
> James just had to catch me sleeping. It's only fair to post mine since I posted his.
> ...


aww how cute..... :biggrin:


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

glad you a got back safe . :tears: wish i could have been there :tears:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 2 2007, 02:17 PM~7603470
> *Dave, what are you doing home already? I didnt see you in the group shot either.
> *


Yes i did not stay the all night sunday had to get home ASAP to get my Kid 's . And had a bad week Frist 17 Hr. in the back of Mike's Truck That's me and my wife. We are 6 foot And my Back is fucked up now .AND MY ASS. Then Go to my Hotel Room and get Electricity And my bed was Broke I just could not Party Sorry that much with you guy's But it was a good show for all the UCE Family :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am glad everyone is back safe and sound looks like a fun time now post up some more pics lol


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Apr 3 2007, 12:44 AM~7607131
> *Yes i did not stay the all night sunday had to get home ASAP to get my Kid 's . And had a bad week Frist 17 Hr. in the back of Mike's Truck  That's me and my wife. We are 6 foot And my Back is fucked up now .AND MY ASS. Then Go to my Hotel Room and get Electricity And my bed was Broke I just could not Party Sorry  that much with you guy's But it was a good show for all the UCE Family  :thumbsup:
> *


WOW, I cant believe you left them down there, how did you get home?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that helped make LRM Tampa a success...all of the Florida Uce chapters and all the UCE members that helped. I couldn't have made this trip without the help of my club members. Glad we made it back with no problems....Love you guys....Special thanks To Lisa, John and Alisha, Mike and Nicole, and James and Nikki, and all the Florida guys that helped out...Setup was a bitch :biggrin:. Also Big thanks to Curtis and Brad at Smart Shoppers and all my sponsors....Without their support I wouldn't have even had a car worth taking  And thanks to Kent from B&K for the emergency pinstripping


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

tried to call you guys a couple times, just to shoot the shit, get your head off that long ass drive. CONGRATS and much props


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 2 2007, 04:00 PM~7602930
> *more.................
> 
> James just had to catch me sleeping. It's only fair to post mine since I posted his.
> ...


you look like you snore i know i do!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Howard, DerbycityDave, KandyKutty, nothing personal, timdog57, Big Doe

:wave:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Apr 3 2007, 09:23 AM~7608383
> *tried to call you guys a couple times, just to shoot the shit, get your head off that long ass drive.  CONGRATS  and much props
> *


yeah some of our phones died and the others didn't have service down there...we made it down and back without a hitch though....thanks for thinking about us pat :thumbsup: wish you guys could have been there.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 3 2007, 09:21 AM~7608154
> *Thanks to everyone that helped make LRM Tampa a success...all of the Florida Uce chapters and all the UCE members that helped.  I couldn't have made this trip without the help of my club members.  Glad we made it back with no problems....Love you guys....Special thanks To Lisa, John and Alisha, Mike and Nicole, and James and Nikki, and all the Florida guys that helped out...Setup was a bitch :biggrin:.  Also Big thanks to Curtis and Brad at Smart Shoppers and all my sponsors....Without their support I wouldn't have even had a car worth taking   And thanks to Kent from B&K for the emergency pinstripping
> *


what is this your grammy awards speach :rofl: :rofl: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so did voodoo lounge take sweepstakes. looks like a show stopper


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wuzza fam bam :biggrin: aye nikki u should study photography girl lol u made my shit look like a million bucks! hope everyone made it home safe, that whole trip was worth it to me, thankx for another great show UCE  

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Apr 2 2007, 10:19 PM~7605501
> *Wow.This is like 10 minutes up the road from my parent's house
> 
> 
> ...


i see u have crestview florida in ur info.....i grew up in fort walton bch :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 3 2007, 04:13 PM~7610804
> *wuzza fam bam :biggrin: aye nikki u should study photography girl lol u made my shit look like a million bucks! hope everyone made it home safe, that whole trip was worth it to me, thankx for another great show UCE
> 
> Ricky
> ...


Hella! :biggrin:


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 3 2007, 04:13 PM~7610804
> *wuzza fam bam :biggrin: aye nikki u should study photography girl lol u made my shit look like a million bucks! hope everyone made it home safe, that whole trip was worth it to me, thankx for another great show UCE
> 
> Ricky
> ...


Wuzzzz up Ricky


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: USO-ORLANDO, everlast, 95 SS Swangin


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

glad u all made it home safe


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

any more pics??


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevy9585_@Apr 3 2007, 11:36 PM~7613712
> *any more pics??
> *


just of my car in the garage :biggrin: ...j/k

she will post more...soon...i think


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

This is just for Curtis. :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

These are from going through ATL n Chatanooga. There is one where there is a 61 cut in half on a building. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 3 2007, 10:55 PM~7613874
> *This is just for Curtis.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 4 2007, 12:33 AM~7614132
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


it was inside the days inn.......get full take a nap :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i wish i could of went


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 01:30 PM~7610102
> *so did voodoo lounge take sweepstakes. looks like a show stopper
> *



Thanks bro for the props but I fell a little short of sweepstakes this time but it's all good. The main thing is I got to kick it with my florida and NC family. I appreciate the nice commets Lone star...


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

UCE


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

good pics


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you all. I loved taken all the pix. I still have more I need to post up. And will do so tomorrow sometime. Between not getting any sleep all weekend, and coming back to go to school. I am so tired. But I just want to say thanks to everyone and the support we have gotten through this show. And James I am very proud of you, you worked so hard and it is finally paying off. And next time you will do even better. Also thanks to the whole Louisville UCE fam without you guys we would have never been able to go. James and I, love you guys


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 4 2007, 06:37 PM~7620277
> *Thank you all. I loved taken all the pix. I still have more I need to post up. And will do so tomorrow sometime. Between not getting any sleep all weekend, and coming back to go to school. I am so tired. But I just want to say thanks to everyone and the support we have gotten through this show. And James I am very proud of you, you worked so hard and it is finally paying off. And next time you will do even better. Also thanks to the whole Louisville UCE fam without you guys we would have never been able to go. James and I,  love you guys
> *


Me and Christina and the Kids love you Guys too. Family :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 3 2007, 09:45 PM~7613800
> *just of my car in the garage :biggrin: ...j/k
> 
> she will post more...soon...i think
> *


 :0 sup james :wave:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 4 2007, 09:42 PM~7620328
> *:0 sup james  :wave:
> *


Shit James is snoring right now. :0 I hear him all the way in the other room. He's knocked. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 4 2007, 07:47 PM~7620360
> *Shit James is snoring right now. :0 I hear him all the way in the other room. He's knocked. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u guys commin over for the regional picnic right ? in indy


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE PICS


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Apr 4 2007, 09:49 PM~7620378
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u guys  commin  over  for  the  regional picnic right ? in indy
> *


As far as I know we are.


----------



## uce 80 coupe (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the help getting to Tampa glad we all made it home without a single problem thats what happens when everyone stays together and helps each other.

THATS WHAT FAMILY IS


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Apr 6 2007, 07:42 AM~7630137
> *Thanks to everyone for the help getting to Tampa glad we all made it home without a single problem thats what happens when everyone stays together and helps each other.
> 
> THATS WHAT FAMILY IS
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Apr 6 2007, 09:42 AM~7630137
> *Thanks to everyone for the help getting to Tampa glad we all made it home without a single problem thats what happens when everyone stays together and helps each other.
> 
> THATS WHAT FAMILY IS
> *


Wuzz up Mike :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THE LITTLE BOX IS A PASSIVE CROSSOVER. IT ALLOWS YOU TO RUN, COMPONENT SPEAKERS AT 2 OHMS TO AN AMP, AND ALSO RUN A PAIR OF SUBS FROM A 2 CHANNEL AMP. SO YOU CAN RUN 6 SPEAKERS FROM ONE 2 CHANNEL AMP. PHOENIX GOLD


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT to my UCE family


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BY THE WAY, IT WAS GOOD METTING ALL THE UCE HOMIES FROM KENTUCKY. THERE WAS SOMEHTING WE NEEDED TO FINISH WHEN I WAS LEAVING OUT THE DOOR, HIT ME UP ON PM


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

What up UCE Louisville? It was good to meet all of you. Real good people, that's why I love the UCE FAMILY. Congrats to everyone on all the hardware and making it home SAFE.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Apr 6 2007, 08:42 AM~7630137
> *Thanks to everyone for the help getting to Tampa glad we all made it home without a single problem thats what happens when everyone stays together and helps each other.
> 
> THATS WHAT FAMILY IS
> *


Exactly!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 7 2007, 07:02 AM~7636816
> *What up UCE Louisville? It was good to meet all of you. Real good people, that's why I love the UCE FAMILY. Congrats to everyone on all the hardware and making it home SAFE.
> *


x2


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 7 2007, 04:45 PM~7639395
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: whassup louville uce......

glad to hear yall made it home safe...


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 3 2007, 08:45 PM~7613800
> *just of my car in the garage :biggrin: ...j/k
> 
> she will post more...soon...i think
> *



lol that is going to be true with joe as soon as we get his car done


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 2 2007, 12:19 PM~7602551
> *more.....
> 
> 
> ...



IS THIS THE WHOLE SHOW??? OR ARE THIER MORE ROOMS???


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> IS THIS THE WHOLE SHOW??? OR ARE THIER MORE ROOMS???
> [/b]


No there was some out-side and some in a smaller room. Not much to me(Niki). There was some cars there that I my-self think the only reason they were entered in the show was to get the 3 pass, because it was cheaper than paying for people to walk in the show. Don't get me wrong there were alot of nice cars there too. I was just hung over and really didn't feel like walking around taking pix all day.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's a newer pic of James baby. :biggrin:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Apr 8 2007, 10:56 PM~7646292
> *Here's a newer pic of James baby. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks just like him, belly and all!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Up... for a great topic :yes:


----------

